# Hilton Hawaiian Village Parking Rates Go Up 09/01/17



## Seagila (Aug 29, 2017)

The staff at LAGOON TOWER BY HGVCLUB has notified us that Parking Rates increase as of September 1, 2017.

_Overnight Hotel Guest:_ *Valet Parking:* $50 per night  *Self-Parking:* $43 per night

_Oversized Vehicle (6'6 or higher)_: $60 per night
_
Function/Event Validation:_ *Valet Parking:* $13  *Self-Parking:* $8

_Visitor(Non-Hotel Guest):_ *Valet:* $50   *Self-Parking:* First 30 minutes is $8. Each additional 30 minutes increases $4 until hits the daily max of $40.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 29, 2017)

The no brainer move is to buy a one month pass at Hale Koa for $180 or just don't rent a car for more than one day at a time.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 29, 2017)

Are there different prices for the one month pass at Hale Koa for military or government employees?


----------



## Wgk101 (Aug 29, 2017)

What.  The daily rate for a guest is $4 less than an owner.  What a way to treat your owners


----------



## Wgk101 (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry. $3 less


----------



## jestme (Aug 29, 2017)

Also nice to get a lot of notice. For a place that recommends getting your timeshare reservations a year in advance, 2 days notice of parking price increases seems a bit two faced.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 29, 2017)

The difference between overnight hotel guest parking and visitor daily max rate is hotel guest parking has in and out previlige while visitor daily max rate does not. In any case, we always park at the nearby marina. Free during the day (if there is available space) and much less for overnight parking, although we had to get up early to move the car in the morning as there is a limit for how long you can park overnight (10 hour?)


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> Are there different prices for the one month pass at Hale Koa for military or government employees?



Here's what I posted earlier this year. Full thread can be found here - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hhv-parking-fee-increase.255188/


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Hale Koa non-refundable processing charge use to be $3.00.

And it looks as though they no longer have the minimum 3 day rate.


----------



## itr452 (Aug 29, 2017)

well that sucks, they know they can do it and their parking lot will still be full

with kids its a little hard not to park at the parkade for convenience sake, getting in and out and nothaving to wait for traffic lights still make it worth it


----------



## frank808 (Aug 30, 2017)

I was just at the grand islander for 12 nights and then moved to hokulani for 7 nights. I will say pay the $180 (for us non DOD employees) at the hale koa garage.  It is a much closer walk to hale koa parking then the hilton parking garage!  

Another plus is if you are staying at hokulani you can park at the lot right across from the trump condotel.  Hokulani is a longer walk than grand islander to hale koa parking though. 

For the price of 4 nights hgvc parking you can park for up to a month at hale koa.  

Alwaysonvac thanks for the tip about the open lot!  It worked out great as I got to use both lots.  If you didn't mention it I would have paid for the hokulani valet fee for 7 nights.  Not to mention the convenience of how close the hale koa lot was. Literally right across the street from grand islander and kalia tower.  On an earlier stay in may I parked at hilton parking garage and it took literally almost 10 minutes to get to the car and drive to the exit gate.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## linsj (Aug 30, 2017)

This new rate makes me even more glad I don't need a car on Oahu, other than renting by the day for a day or two.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 30, 2017)

itr452 said:


> with kids its a little hard not to park at the parkade for convenience sake



I usually only rent a car for arrival and departure (including around the island day).  But when we have taken our parents we have to rent a car for longer.  Plus we have to rent a mini van.  On the other hand my mom is retired military so we do get that discount.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 2, 2017)

Is the Hale Koa monthly rate per calender month or for 30ish days?  So if my HHV stay is at the end of the month and carries over to the next month it is better off just paying for hhv parking.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 2, 2017)

30 days if i remember correctly.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 3, 2017)

linsj said:


> This new rate makes me even more glad I don't need a car on Oahu, other than renting by the day for a day or two.



I have stayed at the Hilton Hawaiian village for hundreds of nights without a car.  When I was younger and less experience in travel the first thing I thought about when I got off the plane was to get a renter car.  I have a car for transportation at home and it gets me where I want to go so I MUST get a car.  Now when I plan a vacation I do so with NOT needing a car as a major objective in the vacation plan.   It is ONE of the reasons why Honolulu and Waikiki are a very desirable location.  However, if I was still a person who MUST have a car on vacation I would go to another Hawaiian island where parking and traffic are more desirable.  We live on Long Island which is close by New York City.  We have 3 cars in the family where we live; and we need them there.  If we lived in Manhattan we wouldn't have a car.  If you are in Waikiki why do you have a car?  So you can struggle to park it at night.  Walking and public transportation is great in Honolulu.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 3, 2017)

We must have a car on any of the islands, especially when staying at HHV. Oahu has so much to offer and some of our favorite beaches on all of the islands have to be driven to. We also like the various farmers markets, hiking and eating at different places. Couldn't manage that without a car.  We love what Waikiki offers and wouldn't change it, but couldn't spend time in Oahu with out hitting up other parts of the island.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 4, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> I have stayed at the Hilton Hawaiian village for hundreds of nights without a car.  When I was younger and less experience in travel the first thing I thought about when I got off the plane was to get a renter car.  I have a car for transportation at home and it gets me where I want to go so I MUST get a car.  Now when I plan a vacation I do so with NOT needing a car as a major objective in the vacation plan.   It is ONE of the reasons why Honolulu and Waikiki are a very desirable location.  However, if I was still a person who MUST have a car on vacation I would go to another Hawaiian island where parking and traffic are more desirable.  We live on Long Island which is close by New York City.  We have 3 cars in the family where we live; and we need them there.  If we lived in Manhattan we wouldn't have a car.  If you are in Waikiki why do you have a car?  So you can struggle to park it at night.  Walking and public transportation is great in Honolulu.


We go every year. If we want a car, we rent it onsite for overnight and then have it to use for two days. But we walk to pretty much anywhere in Waikiki. Walk to the market and take a cab ($10) back to the Hilton. It seems to me that if you feel you need a car for the entire stay, Hilton Hawaiian Village isn't the right place to be staying in the first place.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Rick is not going to be happy about this.  We traded in for October of 2018 and were waiting for a match at Marriott's Ko Olina to go with the Hilton week.  But the exchange was cheap, so maybe we will take Uber a few places and not have a car that week.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 4, 2017)

This summer we did not rent a car and used Uber quite extensively to get around town and grocery shopping. Cars showed up within 5 minutes. Drivers very friendly. Watch for sales of Uber gift cards and you can get up to 20% discount.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 4, 2017)

csodjd said:


> We go every year. If we want a car, we rent it onsite for overnight and then have it to use for two days. But we walk to pretty much anywhere in Waikiki. Walk to the market and take a cab ($10) back to the Hilton. It seems to me that if you feel you need a car for the entire stay, Hilton Hawaiian Village isn't the right place to be staying in the first place.



I totally agree with your comment that if you feel you need a car the HHV isn't the right place to be staying.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 4, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This summer we did not rent a car and used Uber quite extensively to get around town and grocery shopping. Cars showed up within 5 minutes. Drivers very friendly. Watch for sales of Uber gift cards and you can get up to 20% discount.



When I mentioned that we stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village for many nights without a car, I failed to add that we don't take a cab or Uber either.  We walk to most things including the center of Waikiki, Kapiolani Park, Food Pantry, the Mall, Sam's and Walmart for shopping.  We have a roller duffle bag that can load up a lot of food and drinks as well as bags for the lighter softer stuff that we don't want to stuff in.  While we have walked at times as far as Costco, if we are going to go further like to downtown Honolulu, or the Museums we usually take the inexpensive bus which is $1.00 for seniors or a $5.00/month bus pass, $1.25 for children, or $2.50 for other adults.  The only time we cab it is after midnight or rain.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 4, 2017)

One of my favorite Hawaii memories is driving around Oahu, away from busy Waikiki and stopping at random quiet beaches.  We stopped at one beautiful isolated beach and decided to eat our sushi lunch. We came across a Japanese family just sitting and enjoying the beach. No one else was around.  We invited them to share our sushi.  It was pretty cheap sushi but they were delighted.  I know that this was a very memorable experience for them because even though a lot of Japanese go to Hawaii they don't really have the opportunity to talk and interact with Americans.  We had a lot of fun because we use to live in Japan and really enjoyed speaking Japanese.  I also felt good because so many times in Japan people were simply nice to us and I could never repay them.

Even if only for one day everyone should rent a car and explore the island of Oahu.  You'll discover so many hidden treasures.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 6, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> One of my favorite Hawaii memories is driving around Oahu, away from busy Waikiki and stopping at random quiet beaches.  We stopped at one beautiful isolated beach and decided to eat our sushi lunch. We came across a Japanese family just sitting and enjoying the beach. No one else was around.  We invited them to share our sushi.  It was pretty cheap sushi but they were delighted.  I know that this was a very memorable experience for them because even though a lot of Japanese go to Hawaii they don't really have the opportunity to talk and interact with Americans.  We had a lot of fun because we use to live in Japan and really enjoyed speaking Japanese.  I also felt good because so many times in Japan people were simply nice to us and I could never repay them.
> 
> Even if only for one day everyone should rent a car and explore the island of Oahu.  You'll discover so many hidden treasures.



I agree that renting a car for one day to explore the entire island leisurely is great advice.  We have done it a number of times over the years.  Most recently this past April when our children and grandchildren came to Hawaii for the first time.  Their being first timers we needed to show them the rest of the island.  We have taken the bus around the island ourselves to visit the town of Haleiwa, the North Shore Beaches, Turtle Bay Resort, the town of Kailua.  It does take quite a bit of time, but it is free for us with our Senior Bus Pass.


----------



## brp (Sep 6, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> Even if only for one day everyone should rent a car and explore the island of Oahu.  You'll discover so many hidden treasures.



Agreed. IMO, Waikiki is, far and way, the least interesting part of Oahu, really the whole state of Hawaii. We don't go to Oahu much ( for the aforementioned reason) since the other islands have so much more to offer. When we do go, Waikiki is a definite complete miss. I liken it to going to New Orleans and visiting Bourbon Street in the evening.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Sep 6, 2017)

brp said:


> Agreed. IMO, Waikiki is, far and way, the least interesting part of Oahu, really the whole state of Hawaii. We don't go to Oahu much ( for the aforementioned reason) since the other islands have so much more to offer. When we do go, Waikiki is a definite complete miss. I liken it to going to New Orleans and visiting Bourbon Street in the evening.
> 
> So, yeah, a car is a must be be able to experience the island.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Blues (Sep 6, 2017)

LisaH said:


> The difference between overnight hotel guest parking and visitor daily max rate is hotel guest parking has in and out previlige while visitor daily max rate does not. In any case, we always park at the nearby marina. Free during the day (if there is available space) and much less for overnight parking, although we had to get up early to move the car in the morning as there is a limit for how long you can park overnight (10 hour?)



Interesting.  I thought the marina had no overnight parking (Google street view shows signs saying lot closed 10:30pm to 4:30am, tow away zone).  But perhaps there are several areas with different rates?  How much is overnight?

Planning a trip to HHV and Kauai in June 2018.  Will mostly be car-free for HHV, but I'm thinking it might be worthwhile to rent a car for a day or two.  Maybe from airport to HHV, then the next morning to Pearl Harbor and perhaps some nearby sites, such as Punchbowl, air museum, etc.  Heck, if I don't have to pay HHV's outrageous overnight price, perhaps another day for Polynesian Cultural Center and north shore. 

So, I'm wondering if that's a better approach than renting locally a day at a time, and returning it before the rental agency closes for the night.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 6, 2017)

There is an area in Marina that allows you to park overnight, but there is a limit for the duration (10 hours?). It was about $1/hour couple of years ago.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 6, 2017)

LisaH said:


> There is an area in Marina that allows you to park overnight, but there is a limit for the duration (10 hours?). It was about $1/hour couple of years ago.



Can someone mark on a map where these parking spaces are located? FWIW we also saw signs that said 10 hour duration but decided not to try it because we would would sit on our Lagoon Tower deck and watch the tow truck brigade haul away cars at 10:30 PM sharp.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 6, 2017)

Here it is. The structure near the drop pin is where the parking payment machine is located.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 6, 2017)

brp said:


> Agreed. IMO, Waikiki is, far and way, the least interesting part of Oahu, really the whole state of Hawaii. We don't go to Oahu much ( for the aforementioned reason) since the other islands have so much more to offer. When we do go, Waikiki is a definite complete miss. I liken it to going to New Orleans and visiting Bourbon Street in the evening.
> 
> Cheers.


While I think that Waikiki is much more interesting place than New Orleans- it also has an Ocean and better weather-I believe I can relate to why you compare Kalakaua and Kuhio to Bourbon Street in the evening.  But, since we do look for the party when we are on vacation, what is wrong with Bourbon Street?


----------

